# AUGUST Photo Challenge Discussion



## HoopyFrood (Aug 1, 2012)

New theme for the month is up, hopefully it inspires lots of people! I ended up looking at a site with loads of suggested themes and for a while I couldn't decide on just one!

Hopefully it'll make us look at things a little more closely and realise the patterns that are around us in day to day life.


----------



## anivid (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds really exciting, HF - I'll go taking a peep in the mirror, balancing my symmetry into an alternating world


----------



## Talysia (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations on the win, Hoopy!  This is a great theme, and I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of pics I can get.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 1, 2012)

Intriguing theme! I'm sure there will be lots of good'ns again.


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful SF! Love the color on the water.
very good theme HF


----------



## Mouse (Aug 12, 2012)

Lovely, SF. Hope you had a good holiday!


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Hope & Mouse!  Am still here - took the laptop with me so the kids could Skype with the rest of the family - and have been keeping an eye out for opportunities to find something to fit the theme since arriving.  I have an idea or two for my second shot, but that depends on a lot of variables so may not be able to deliver quite what I want!

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with . . . .


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 12, 2012)

Spring, a beautiful combination of symmetry and asymmetry! The roof lines offset from yet echoing the tree line before it with apparently equal slopes, making a calm and soothing backdrop for the tall and aptly named flowers.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2012)

Hope, you are the perp of the photo thread, that makes it sound ridiculously like I know anything about photography... on the other hand, SF, that's a fabulous photo, and I am suitably jealous...


----------



## alchemist (Aug 13, 2012)

I went on hols and Alex was leading the July challenge. Then I found out hoopy had won. Congratulations and a good new theme. Good entries so far, but I'm mildly suspicious of the object on the far left in SF's...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2012)

Dirty boy.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 13, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Dirty boy.



I blame the person who has this in their holiday home.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 13, 2012)

alchemist said:


> I went on hols and Alex was leading the July challenge. Then I found out hoopy had won. Congratulations and a good new theme. Good entries so far, but I'm mildly suspicious of the object on the far left in SF's...


 
On a family friendly site, too. Your Mam would wash your mouth out with soap for such comments.  (but, um, yes, I see your point. I didn't want to, but I do... )


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not seeing it... and I feel like I'm missing out on a good joke... and that by saying I'm not seeing it someone is going to pat my head and say "ah bless"


----------



## Mouse (Aug 14, 2012)

S'alright, hope, tis only the dirty minded of us - like springs and alc, who can see it. The rest of us are far too innocent.


----------



## Abernovo (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't notice anything until alc, then springs, mentioned on it. So I went to have another look. Hmm. Well, it looks like a lovely place for a holiday, SF. I'm not commenting on anything else.

Walks away, trying (and failing) for an air of innocence.


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 14, 2012)

You cheeky monkeys!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just to clarify - a day time shot of the same scene, though not quite from the same angle as the tiles round the pool are too hot to lie on right now, and a close up of the suspect item . . . . 












I hope the gutter-minded amongst you can clear your thoughts now???


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, lord, I'm not sure that made it better or worse, SF.   Am now listing this thread as one not to return to this month, it's making me laugh too much, and proving far too distracting.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow, I would not have guessed that that was a reflection in a pool! (Although now that I've looked at it more closely, it is obvious  )

Really great symmetry photo, SF, an excellent start.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 14, 2012)

We were looking at the reflection? I'm with Springs, it doesn't look better in the daylight! They should start selling those brollies.


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh dear!  I blame Alc for pointing the blooming thing out in the first place *shakes finger* but I guess I need to drag my mind downwards and look at future pictorial posts carefully.  This is a family site after all, and I wouldn't want to be the cause of any angst.

*wanders away, and finds self whistling nonchalantly as the unfortunate image stays stubbornly in the minds eye.  Stops, then shakes head sadly as the realisation of what's been done to the innocence of the image, and ones mind, sinks in*


----------



## Mouse (Aug 15, 2012)

Slug! Evil little beggars. Nice pic, Hex.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 20, 2012)

Tres shiny and new, Alc.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 20, 2012)

It smells good too!


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 21, 2012)

And the real August photo challenge is to figure out just what is that dang thing, which Alchemist posted today?


----------



## alchemist (Aug 21, 2012)

And an answer-appropriate prize for they who guess correctly!


----------



## Talysia (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't believe how fast this month has gone!  I managed to get one photo taken, at least - a close up of an old cribbage board.  I don't play it myself, though Mum and Dad do.  Not sure what to do for my next pic, though.

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

alchemist said:


> And an answer-appropriate prize for they who guess correctly!



No idea! Looks like a grill of some sort, or car speakers or... I don't know. Can't work out what the teeny holes are for.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 22, 2012)

alchemist said:


> And an answer-appropriate prize for they who guess correctly!


 
Oh, me, me! Except I think it might be cheating...  (but I'd love a pair of pink fluffy dice... )


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it something Irish? Is it some sort of crazy Irish tiddly-winks set? Or a... I don't know. A deck chair. A musical instrument.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 22, 2012)

No, no and no.  It's not even car-related, or related to Ireland


Edit: Talysia's -- does anybody else see two Galaxy-class starships, departing from a rendezvous?


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

A cheese grater.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 22, 2012)

Nah. It's plastic (this is the blue one, yes?)


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

The blue one. I don't know what the round thing is either!

I was going to say a computer vent as my next guess, but not if it's blue. And plastic.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 22, 2012)

See, I didn't realise there was a second one. (I'd still like some fluffy dice, though.)  I thought it was the back of a computer, too, Mouse, but not if it's plastic. No idea, here.


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 23, 2012)

nice nest Alex, and I swear I've been down that river, or one very like. who's up in the nest do you know? lovely plumage.

I guess a milk crate for the blue one of Alc's


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 23, 2012)

hopewrites said:


> nice nest Alex, and I swear I've been down that river, or one very like. who's up in the nest do you know? lovely plumage.



 Despite the lovely plumage; the *Osprey* in the nest is not deceased, pushing up daisies, nor Pining for the Fjords.

Ruth Lake (A dam in the Mad River) Trinity County, CA; just a couple of hours from home.


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 23, 2012)

not a river I've been in then. 

did you discover whether its feet were nailed to the perch?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 23, 2012)

hopewrites said:


> not a river I've been in then.
> 
> did you discover whether its feet were nailed to the perch?




I couldn't reach that high, and my glasses were smutty.  I wouldn't have spotted a nail if it were pounded into my own perch.


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 25, 2012)

Talysa, that is an amazingly symmetrical caterpillar!

AE35Unit, of course you can play  welcome in  nice moth, and wonderful tree.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 27, 2012)

hopewrites said:


> nice nest Alex, and I swear I've been down that river, or one very like. who's up in the nest do you know? lovely plumage.
> 
> I guess a milk crate for the blue one of Alc's



So close that you get the prize (the knowledge that you are clever). It's a crate currently being used to transport vegetables and I think it was designed for that purpose too.

Not long left to put pics in. If nobody volunteers to pit up a poll at midnight GMT, I'll do on in about 4 hours.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 27, 2012)

Resists...very...obvious...comment...on...Mouse's...last...entry...as...in...enough...trouble...already.

I hadn't checked in here for a few days. Some lovely shots there by all.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

If that looks like something rude, then I'm worried!


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I squeaked in under the bar there on that one. not just time wise but because it's an old holiday shot as well. Feel free to discount me, but I spent all month looking and couldnt set up or take anything better.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 27, 2012)

Just in time!

Poll's up http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/537741-august-photo-challenge-poll.html


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent, crisp photo of the Caterpillar, Talysia.

My inner druid loves Mouse' Dolmens.

Stormfeather's magnificent opus is a spectacular achievement this month; despite the controversial Phallus.  

Irrespective of the lewd parasol; my vote goes to a luscious looking swimming pool.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 28, 2012)

I liked mouses' Druids, talylisa's caterpillar, Alex's wake, Alcs shiny new car wheel, hex's slug, hopes mirror image a4es moth but nothing topped tormfethers for me and no, not beaus of that but I did get a giggle.


----------



## Abernovo (Aug 28, 2012)

I liked all of the entries this month. The Cornish fertility treatment centre and Alex's water disturbance were brilliant. I'm a cribbage player (when I can get a partner for it), so I loved Taly's crib detail. Hex's chandelier was spectacular, with the lights and framework. Hope's window worked perfectly.

And, as most people know, I'm a nature person, so springs' plants, Taly's caterpillar and AE's moth (was that the same creature a few days later? ) were great.

alc, I loved your car wheel(?) as well, but I'm more intrigued by the blue panel. It looks like a screen I've seen in some mosques.

In the end though, I had to go for Stormfeather's beautiful pool at dusk.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)

I also voted for SF's penisol. I mean parasol. I mean photo.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 28, 2012)

SF gets my vote this month.


----------



## Talysia (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone.  Great entries, as usual, and my vote goes to StormFeather.


----------



## anivid (Aug 28, 2012)

AE35unit, what an enticing tree photo, it entered my heart with a PANG J
- and for that alone I’ll vote for you, even your moth is good too J
Mouse’s Men & Tol  and Alex’ tree photo are very close followers.
- and Alex’ wake is something J
Mouse, your Men & Tol are laughing, it says lol – hilarious.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)

Ha! It does. I was thinking 101 but it's a lol too.


----------



## alchemist (Aug 28, 2012)

I loved Alex's wake and all the garden beasties (damn, moths are ugly), but the colour and detail in StormFeather's was amazing, so it got my vote.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 30, 2012)

alchemist said:


> I loved Alex's wake and all the garden beasties (damn, moths are ugly), but the colour and detail in StormFeather's was amazing, so it got my vote.



Moths arent ugly!  Theyre just shy butterflies!


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW!!  Happy, happy, happy!

Thank you so much Alex, Springs, Abernovo, Mouse, Mosaix, Taly & Alc for the votes - plus my mystery voter whoever you are!

Glad you were able to overlook what I'd initially missed!!

My vote went to AE5's lovely moth and tree!

Am off to Blackpool for a wedding for the weekend so wish all others well, and will catch up sometime on Sunday if all goes well with the drive back down to Kent . . .


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you to my mystery voter too! I'm sure that must've been an accident.


----------



## anivid (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't sell yourself short, Mouse - up with the nose.
What to you think doggy thinks about such collapsing soufflé ?? 
Are you telling doggy stories ?? - singing  doggy songs ??


----------



## crystal haven (Aug 31, 2012)

Mouse said:


> Thank you to my mystery voter too! I'm sure that must've been an accident.



It was me, and most definitely not an accident.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Well ta very muchly!


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 31, 2012)

I voted for Mouse's melon!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## alchemist (Sep 1, 2012)

And with a whopping 56% of the votes, StormFeather is the winner. Congrats Stormy!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Congrats SF!


----------



## hopewrites (Sep 1, 2012)

yes congratulations!!


----------



## Abernovo (Sep 1, 2012)

Congratulations, StormFeather!


----------



## Talysia (Sep 1, 2012)

Indeed, congratulations StormFeather!


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Peeps!  I've cropped the photo suitably to have on FB as a cover now - glad I got the feedback about _that_ here!


----------



## alchemist (Sep 2, 2012)

StormFeather said:


> Thanks Peeps!  I've cropped the photo suitably to have on FB as a cover now - glad I got the feedback about _that_ here!





I'm nothing if not helpful.


----------

